

Hamster Power: Nanogenerators produce electricity from running rodents - wallflower
http://www.designnews.com/article/179733-From_Hamsters_to_Vocal_Chords_Material_Draws_Energy_from_Any_Mechanical_Motion.php

======
wallflower
Longer story from magazine:
[http://redigitaleditions.com/Olive/ODE/RDN/LandingPage/Landi...](http://redigitaleditions.com/Olive/ODE/RDN/LandingPage/LandingPage.aspx?href=UkROLzIwMDkvMDQvMDE.&pageno=NjY.&entity=QXIwNjYwMQ..&view=ZW50aXR5)

